

Fort Meade as Cyber Hub Turns Maryland Into a Startup Hot Spot - wtvanhest
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-01-30/fort-meade-as-cyber-hub-turns-maryland-into-a-startup-hot-spot.html

======
wtvanhest
Silicon Valley is by far a better place to be for social startups but DC/VA/MD
has advantages for niche government and defense related technologies.

